# Loft Lighting-Solar Lights?



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

Do not have electric to my lofts. Was thinking about using the solar shed lights I see advertised. Has anyone used these? Just looking for something to be able to see to check water and feed on those days in the winter when it is dark when I leave for work and dark when I get home.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

We use them around the property and to light up our flag. Work great, just make sure if you get the wired ones that there is enough wire from the solar cell to the light itself to reach into the loft.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

A cheaper alternative is a headban flashlight.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used an LED ballcap like this one.
http://images.cabelas.com/is/image/cabelas/s7_961165_055_02?hei=380&wid=380


----------

